# Toronto Booking Agents - any good ones?



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...can anyone recommend a reliable, reputable (yeah, i know...) booking agent in the GTA?

my band plays classic rock.

thanks in advance!

-david


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...can anyone recommend a reliable, reputable (yeah, i know...) booking agent in the GTA?
> 
> my band plays classic rock.
> 
> ...


Isn't that like looking for a Jewish priest?
Sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

keefsdad said:


> Isn't that like looking for a Jewish priest?
> Sorry, couldn't resist


...couldn't agree more.

but i need to find someone to deal with idiot club managers, and who better to do that than an idiot booking agent!

seriously, i have pretty much had it with "i'll listen to your cd and call you back" club managers. like, if that ever happens, i will book an appearance on david letterman and eat my guitar AND amp AND pedal board!

but you're right - i should have left out the words "reliable" and "reputable".

i'd have better luck finding a '59 les paul, in mint condition, for $1.25.



-david


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...nevertheless, bumparooney!

:thanks5qx: :food-smiley-015:


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

Do you have any songs i can listen to?(need to know what you sound like to book a proper night)

i know one, i used to work with him but have been to busy lately to book alot of shows....i'll hopefully be getting back into it soon

If you give me some tracks to listen to i'll send them his way so he can check em out.

I obviously can't expect you to take my word for it, but in all the time i've worked with him i/we never screwed any bands over and made sure the night ran smoothly.


As for booking directly with clubs, try not to book shows at little known clubs/bars(they generally dont know how to book shows and how to properly set up a good night of music...plus the sound systems tend to suck). It may take awhile to get into the decent clubs in Toronto, but they tend to treat bands more fairly because they are more in the public eye and get alot of press and cant afford the reputation of being cheap with bands


----------

